# Bergab-Bikerin goes geradeaus...



## Female (25. März 2010)

... und zwar damit:







Allerdings mit Rotor-Kettenblättern, wenn schon, denn schon. 

An meinen geschundenen Beinen sieht man allerdings auch im engen Dress an, dass ich aus dem Gravity-Bereich komme.


----------



## wintergriller (25. März 2010)

Female schrieb:


> ... und zwar damit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick, schick 
Die Problematik mit den Beinen kommt mir bekannt vor....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. März 2010)

Wow , gratuliere Dir zu der Schönheit!
Hoffentlich kann damit auch Kurven fahren  und nicht nur geradeaus 

Mußte erst einmal googeln was Rotorkettenblätter sind und siehe da, vor 20 Jahren hatte ich mal solche Biopace Dinger an meinem Radl von damals.

Viele schöne Kilometer mit Deinem neuen Rad!


----------



## scylla (25. März 2010)

Eine Schönheit hast du da  

Kannst du nach ein paar Ausfahrten mal berichten, ob man tatsächlich einen Unterschied merkt bei den Rotor-Blättern? Ich überlege auch schon länger dran rum, aber bin noch zu keinem Schluss gekommen, ob sich die Anschaffung lohnen würde...


----------



## Female (25. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Eine Schönheit hast du da
> 
> Kannst du nach ein paar Ausfahrten mal berichten, ob man tatsächlich einen Unterschied merkt bei den Rotor-Blättern? Ich überlege auch schon länger dran rum, aber bin noch zu keinem Schluss gekommen, ob sich die Anschaffung lohnen würde...



Ich hatte die Rotor-Blätter schon mal am Bike. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt nix gemerkt. Gemäss Rotor soll ja die Kraftersparnis sage und schreibe 4% ersparen. Ich bin gespannt, halte dich gerne auf dem laufenden.


----------



## entlebucher (28. März 2010)

Arbeitgeber sei dank, gäu? Wann steigt ihr endlich in die Bikebranche ein?


----------



## Female (28. März 2010)

@scylla:
Nach der heutigen Tour kann ich bestätigen, dass die Rotorblätter etwas bringen. Die Kraftersparnis ist tatsächlich spürbar, der Tritt wird runder. Ich hatte zudem öfters mal das Problem, dass ich bei längeren Strecken mein rechtes Knie gespürt habe - Problem tritt mit den Rotorblättern nicht auf.
Weiss allerdings nicht, ob ich tatsächlich ein Massstab bin, komme ja eigentlich nicht aus der RR-Ecke.


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. März 2010)

Erst einmal:    Nettes Radl hast Du da!

Zu den Rotoren: Ich hatte mir das auch schon überlegt, aber dann beschlossen, dass ich´s nicht brauche. Allein der Preis...    Bin ich mit dem Renner unterwegs, geht es meinen Knien ohnehin deutlich besser, als wenn ich Bike. Bei mir ist der Tritt auf dem Renner runder als auf dem Bike, ich achte allerdings auch explizit darauf. Ob ich die 4% überhaupt spüren würde? Wohl kaum, da müssten schon alle anderen Einflussfaktoren ausgeschaltet bzw. optimiert worden sein. 

Viel Spaß beim Rennradeln! Ich habe es lieben gelernt...


----------



## Female (29. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Erst einmal:    Nettes Radl hast Du da!
> 
> Zu den Rotoren: Ich hatte mir das auch schon überlegt, aber dann beschlossen, dass ich´s nicht brauche. Allein der Preis...    Bin ich mit dem Renner unterwegs, geht es meinen Knien ohnehin deutlich besser, als wenn ich Bike. Bei mir ist der Tritt auf dem Renner runder als auf dem Bike, ich achte allerdings auch explizit darauf. Ob ich die 4% überhaupt spüren würde? Wohl kaum, da müssten schon alle anderen Einflussfaktoren ausgeschaltet bzw. optimiert worden sein.
> 
> *Viel Spaß beim Rennradeln! Ich habe es lieben gelernt... *



Danke. Mein Lebensinhalt wirds wohl nicht werden, aber zur Arbeit radeln geht mit dem Teil deutlich leichter als mit dem Freerider.


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. März 2010)

Female schrieb:


> Danke. Mein Lebensinhalt wirds wohl nicht werden, aber zur Arbeit radeln geht mit dem Teil deutlich leichter als mit dem Freerider.



Zur Arbeit radeln? Mit einem... Wow! Unsereins fährt damit neidische Blicke ein - und Du fährst damit zur Arbeit. Puh...


----------



## entlebucher (29. März 2010)

Es ist quasi ihr "Geschäftsrad"
Muss man sowas eigentlich bei der Steuer angeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (30. März 2010)

Müssen? Nein. Man _darf!_


----------

